# Removing scratches from Polycarbonate windows?



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Road/Track car wth said windows and now scratched.
Any advice welcomed for removal.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you tried megs plast-x?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Alfa GTV said:


> Have you tried megs plast-x?


No because of the composition i dont want to attempt anything unless i know its safe. If a product is a guess or gamble it could fog the window and be unreverseable?

Plast-x may well be fine but i have no sample poly to play with.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I think Rob said GTechniq P1 is safe. Might want to check into that.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

didnt dave kg do something along these lines with windows on a caravan?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Aeroandy said:


> I think Rob said GTechniq P1 is safe. Might want to check into that.


mmm i have P1.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Found it


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Seen this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RENOVO-PLASTI...CarParts_SM&hash=item5add403fcd#ht_6903wt_905


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't seen said windows but I'd say it's the same process as polishing and correcting headlights, with the obvious emphasis on heat care so they don't burn or deform :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Polishing Plastic* (Lexan)

Plastic polish will not remove clarity defects that are within the plastic but it will remove external/surface scratching and oxidation (yellowing). Prior to application of a plastic polish ensure that the surface is clean and free from dust particles by washing with a soft cloth and warm water. Be cognizant that heat may cause the plastics to deform

Lexan® is a registered trademark for SABIC Innovative Plastics' (formerly General Electric Plastics) brand of polycarbonate resin thermoplastic 
Use a plastic polish that is safe for all types of clear and coloured (polycarbonate) type plastics i.e. Lexan®, Perspex, Lucite and most clear acrylics - Novus 1 2 3

Novus 1 - gently cleans all plastics without scratching, leaves a lustrous shine that resists fogging, repels dust, and eliminates static
.
Novus 2 - removes fine scratches, haziness, and abrasions from most plastics (exceptional for removing scratches from Plexiglas). Use repeatedly and restore faded and discoloured plastics.

Novus 3 -removes heavy scratches and abrasions from most acrylic surfaces.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive tryed that renovo stuff on a bmw soft top rear screen and it was total rubbish


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone on here won a contract with a train company to polish all the trains and had a right struggle with the windows iirc.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Someone on here won a contract with a train company to polish all the trains and had a right struggle with the windows iirc.


Aren't they glass though.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

dave naxton (dpn) of here sells allot of stuff for plastic windows etc.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Plexus works really well for this application Used it fo years on a old shape Boxster with plastic window. It's used on helicopter, boats, planes too. Best place to find it is Pilot shop or Chandlers or online.


----------

